# So Excited!!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:leap: :clap:

I just finalized the deal and will be getting a new doe from Poppy Patch!! She is a gorgeous little doe with bloodlines that I have been wanting for some time now and is very flashy as well. Shannon is also going to try and get her bred before leaving. We are planning on breeding her to Old Mountain Farm Warlock! I am thrilled!

You can see her here... Poppy Patch PB Oopsie Daisy. Warlock can also be seen on her webite under Jr. Bucks. Thanks Shannon!

http://www.angelfire.com/super2/poppypatch/sales.html


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow....congrats .. :thumbup: ..she is beautiful.......  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's great! They are both gorgeous! You should get some awesome kids!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

She is so pretty!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

That is so awesome! Lucky you!  :hi5:.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations to both of you! :greengrin:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Thank you for giving her a great home!! We have been so lucky to be able to have goats going to all the great people they have gone to this year!
She was one I would have liked to keep if we didn't have a million doelings all out of that sire.
I will get her trimmed up a little and get some better pictures this week.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome... :wink: :greengrin:



> Thank you for giving her a great home!! We have been so lucky to be able to have goats going to all the great people they have gone to this year!
> She was one I would have liked to keep if we didn't have a million doelings all out of that sire.
> I will get her trimmed up a little and get some better pictures this week.
> 
> ...


 That is so wonderful ...that Kylee bought her....she went to a great... loving home..  ..I know the feeling ....of wanting to keep them all ....but we just can't.....So happy for the both of you...... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! And BIG thank you to Shannon!! :hug: I am so thrilled with this little doe!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Shannon, I am very impressed with your program. These are lovely goats with an intelligent approach to breeding for quality, type and milk.
Have you considered milk testing? Many of your girls look like shoo-ins for stars.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Yes next year looks like we will start doing milk testing for the first time. A friend(Mary at Herron Hill dairy) who owns a small dairy and is an official milk tester has offered to help us with milk testing next year.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Kylee, i saw your doe! She is a cutie. A friend of mine bought a buck from Shannon yesturday and i got to go with her. 
there were several does that i would of loved to bring home, if i had nigies!
Beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Kylee!

I love her markings! She has such a happy looking little face  And the genetics are wonderful :thumbup:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

She is a doll! I love how she is marked - almost like a cou noir! And a nice pedigree to go with her too! Can't wait to see her freshen  Hoping for doe kids for you to keep!!


----------

